# Anyone with a Rocky Mountain road bike?



## chrisj 1973 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am wondering what people think of the Rocky Mountain road bikes. I am looking at the Prestige 50. Thanks,


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a decent bike for a 105/Ultegra mix. The only thing I might pause at is the FSA gossamer crank and Mega Exo bottom bracket. The latter is known to have a short lifespan. I've only ever ridden their cross bikes and they're pretty good.


----------

